# UCMMA 38 Card



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Great to see Vermola back in action again, no too interested in the Alex Reid fight. Mostly as I feel he's just a "name" fighter to bring in. His 15minutes of fame were up 2 years ago but he puts butts in seats I guess.

I'll try and catch it for Vermola, and to see what the other fighters are like.

*Several sites are also listing these fights as UCMMA 38:*

*
*

*
*Richard Griffin 5 - 10 - 0 (Win - Loss - Draw) vs.

Charlie Leary 7 - 5 - 1 (Win - Loss - Draw)

Arvydas Juska 1 - 0 - 0

vs Catalin Zmarandescu 6 - 4 - 0

Vinny Baldwin 0 - 1 - 0

vs Luiz Henrique Tosta 5 - 2 - 0

Maksym Matus 2 - 5 - 0

vs Chase Morton 3 - 1 - 0

Miroslav Stoykov 1 - 0 - 0

vs Michael Beaumont 2 - 0 - 0

Kester Mamba 4 - 8 - 0

vs Warren de Reuck 5 - 0 - 0

Cilas Matos 0 - 0 - 0

vs Alfie Davies 0 - 0 - 0

Charlie Gosden 0 - 0 - 0

vs Dominic Wooding 0 - 0 - 0


----------

